# What problems or questions do you have in regards to your computer or phone?



## cslewis213 (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm considering making tutorials to help people be more digitally literate. Do you have anything you wish you could learn to do on your device or some problems with it that you wish you could solve?

I'm open to more abstract suggestions such as protection from digital fraud, or specific ones like how to store and sort images on a cloud. Thank you!


----------



## hellomimi (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi cslewis213, welcome to SF 

Tell us more about yourself under Community>Introductions>Post 

I'll surely follow this thread; I know I will learn a lot.


----------



## kburra (Apr 19, 2020)

Might be a good idea to fill out your profile??


----------



## Gaer (Apr 19, 2020)

Welcome!  Oh Boy!  Do we ever need you!   i'll probably be getting back to you.  Will you still be here?


----------



## cslewis213 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks! Hopefully I will be here but you never know


----------



## Don M. (Apr 19, 2020)

cslewis213 said:


> I'm open to more abstract suggestions such as protection from digital fraud, or specific ones like how to store and sort images on a cloud. Thank you!



I wonder what, if any, advantage there is to using "cloud" storage.   I can see a bit of benefit for someone who is running a business, and needs to keep track of larger volumes of data....but, I can't see any advantage for someone whose computer is used just for personal/private use.  

I can, however, see the possibility for all sorts of scams and hacking of personal/private data on the "cloud".


----------



## cslewis213 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for replying! You're absolutely right to be concerned with the security of clouds. I was giving them as an example, but the benefits of it are obviously file backup, as well as convenient access and sharing between multiple devices.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

cslewis213 said:


> Thanks! Hopefully I will be here but you never know



what does that mean?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2020)

WiFi, drives me crazy when I can’t get the computer to connect to WiFi.  Moved it as my husband took over my study and couldn’t get it to connect wirelessly.  It kept asking for a security code which I didn’t have.  Then I realized I just had to press the button on the modem to tell it I had removed the cord and,, it connected.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

Since the demise of Photobucket... and also  Picassa,  I'm finding it hard to find somewhere as good for storing photos, and also simple editing...

PB now is super expensive and who in their right mind would pay for it... Picassa is a real loss to me, I used it right from the beginning. I can store pics in the cloud, or in google photos but they're not very good, ... I've used flickr, gimp  et al.. but nothing comes up that stores and keeps photos for sharing,   as well  the former 2...... any ideas ?


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2020)

@hollydolly --  Holly, if you have Amazon Prime, they have great cloud storage.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> @hollydolly --  Holly, if you have Amazon Prime, they have great cloud storage.


I do have Amazon prime... CM...now you mention it, I think my o/h has also mentioned it in the past , I must have a look at that...cheers m'dear...


----------



## cslewis213 (Apr 20, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Since the demise of Photobucket... and also  Picassa,  I'm finding it hard to find somewhere as good for storing photos, and also simple editing...
> 
> PB now is super expensive and who in their right mind would pay for it... Picassa is a real loss to me, I used it right from the beginning. I can store pics in the cloud, or in google photos but they're not very good, ... I've used flickr, gimp  et al.. but nothing comes up that stores and keeps photos for sharing,   as well  the former 2...... any ideas ?


 
I personally use iCloud, since I have several Apple devices. They offer standard encryption, but I have disabled the keychain (password management system) options. But if you're not on an Apple device, and already have Prime, that certainly seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Since the demise of Photobucket... and also  Picassa,  I'm finding it hard to find somewhere as good for storing photos, and also simple editing...
> 
> PB now is super expensive and who in their right mind would pay for it... Picassa is a real loss to me, I used it right from the beginning. I can store pics in the cloud, or in google photos but they're not very good, ... I've used flickr, gimp  et al.. but nothing comes up that stores and keeps photos for sharing,   as well  the former 2...... any ideas ?


If you take pictures with an Android phone and you've set up your Google account, your photos will be automatically stored in Google photos. If not, you may still be able to add photos to Google photos. Not sure how if you don't have a Mac desktop, but I'm willing to bet it can be done. With my Mac, I just slide photos that were taken with my old iPhone and are now in my iPhotos or those which I have scanned into Google photos. Google has 15 GB of free storage.  Another free option with up to 8 GBs (I think) is iDrive. I use it to store sensitive documents but haven't needed to use it for my photos.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 26, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Csl and thank you for offering to help with our device questions.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> If you take pictures with an Android phone and you've set up your Google account, your photos will be automatically stored in Google photos. If not, you may still be able to add photos to Google photos. Not sure how if you don't have a Mac desktop, but I'm willing to bet it can be done. With my Mac, I just slide photos that were taken with my old iPhone and are now in my iPhotos or those which I have scanned into Google photos. Google has 15 GB of free storage.  Another free option with up to 8 GBs (I think) is iDrive. I use it to store sensitive documents but haven't needed to use it for my photos.


I *do* have a very new  MAC desktop. I also have the latest  Iphone, and an Ipad. I think there's been a bit of confusion.  I _have_ storage for my photos.. I have the cloud, I have google photos, I have My Pictures, I have much storage on my phone ,  what I was looking for was a decent replacement for Picassa or Photobucket which were free, and where photos could be edited easily...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I *do* have a very new  MAC desktop. I also have the latest  Iphone, and an Ipad. I think there's been a bit of confusion.  I _have_ storage for my photos.. I have the cloud, I had google photos, I have my pictures, what I was looking for was a decent replacement for Picassa or Photobucket which were free, and where photos could be edited easily...


Oh okay. What kind of editing do you do?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oh okay. What kind of editing do you do?


 oooh nothing too taxing, which is why I can't get along with Professional photo editors..


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Get the pictures off my Android (Samsung A5) phone, onto the computer, so I can share the pics of what I have been doing around here...


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Since the demise of Photobucket... and also  Picassa,  I'm finding it hard to find somewhere as good for storing photos, and also simple editing...
> 
> PB now is super expensive and who in their right mind would pay for it... Picassa is a real loss to me, I used it right from the beginning. I can store pics in the cloud, or in google photos but they're not very good, ... I've used flickr, gimp  et al.. but nothing comes up that stores and keeps photos for sharing,   as well  the former 2...... any ideas ?


At one time I just copied my photos to a CD. Now I use a flash drive. It's great. I can even plug it in to my t.v. or frame and view them. If you want to share, then you can access the flash drive. A simple way is to save them on your desktop.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 27, 2020)

cslewis213 said:


> I'm considering making tutorials to help people be more digitally literate. Do you have anything you wish you could learn to do on your device or some problems with it that you wish you could solve?
> 
> I'm open to more abstract suggestions such as protection from digital fraud, or specific ones like how to store and sort images on a cloud. Thank you!


Don't use shortcut terms when making instructions. It's frustrating to try to find out what it means.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 27, 2020)

cslewis213 said:


> I'm considering making tutorials to help people be more digitally literate. Do you have anything you wish you could learn to do on your device or some problems with it that you wish you could solve?
> 
> I'm open to more abstract suggestions such as protection from digital fraud, or specific ones like how to store and sort images on a cloud. Thank you!


As a senior systems analyst for 30 years with a sufficient grasp of technology, I don't need any tutorial.   Computer help is just a "google" away these days, and Youtube is rife with instructional videos.   It's nice to answer someone's questions but I don't see the value in creating tutorials.   JMHO.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> It's nice to answer someone's questions but I don't see the value in creating tutorials. JMHO.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 27, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> As a senior systems analyst for 30 years with a sufficient grasp of technology, I don't need any tutorial.   Computer help is just a "google" away these days, and Youtube is rife with instructional videos.   It's nice to answer someone's questions but I don't see the value in creating tutorials.   JMHO.



Unless they wanna make more YouTube tutorials. 
I've looked at a few of those. Some are helpful. Some not so much.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 30, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> oooh nothing too taxing, which is why I can't get along with Professional photo editors..


I was just wondering if the extent of your editing could be accomplished using your Mac's photo editing app which is a bit better than Google's.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks OED...I do currently use that one, but it's not really up to the standard I'd come to rely on from the aforementioned ones... but thanks very much for trying to help.. it's ok I'll manage with what I have ..


----------



## Victor (May 2, 2020)

What's a cloud?
Tutorials are in UTube, but they must specify exactly which computer and phone brands,model numbers, exactly.
All tutorials I see are too general and out of date quickly. That's the big problem.


----------



## MickaC (May 24, 2020)

On my Mac desktop......Sometimes when i download from Pinterest, then go to select one for a post here, i get.......this uploaded file does not have an allowed extension.     What do i need.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

MickaC said:


> On my Mac desktop......Sometimes when i download from Pinterest, then go to select one for a post here, i get.......this uploaded file does not have an allowed extension.     What do i need.


jpgs or gifs it won't take pngs here


----------



## ancientmariner (May 24, 2020)

You can download and install GIMP for Macs, Windows or Linux and export any graphic file, save as whatever graphic extension you need for *FREE*. .png graphics are too large for most sites. GIMP comes already installed with most Linux distros.

https://www.gimp.org/


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 24, 2020)

I started having never before WiFi issues after a specific Microsoft update, I will probably uninstall it. 
I googled my issue with my WiFi and of course there were hundreds of people with the same issue. PITA.


----------



## Autumn72 (May 25, 2020)

CindyLouWho said:


> I started having never before WiFi issues after a specific Microsoft update, I will probably uninstall it.
> I googled my issue with my WiFi and of course there were hundreds of people with the same issue. PITA.


Need sim card for phone stepped on it scratched off copper no service didn't pay while on repairs under warranty 911 could not hear me call for emergency aide. I could hear her clearly. IWas in severe pain.
Nothing but trouble with this phone.


----------



## Gaer (May 29, 2020)

So glad you're still here!  I want to get rid of conversations which have gone to my e-mail spam.on my computer. When I click on "spam" a "looks like have blocked your ads" box comes up.  This was ok when it had a choice to block ads or not block ads but this gives no choice.  Only a square to click to unblock ads.  Tiny letters at the bottom say dismiss this but when I click on that,nothing happens.  can't access my "spam"  which  I must delete for privacy reasons.  Can you help me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 15, 2020)

Did the person who posted the thread/topic disappear?  
I have THREE desktop PC's with problems.  Can't afford a repair-person.  Would the OP or anyone else have knowledge on these issues?:

1.  Most recent previous PC = "very low battery" warning.  I've had it a long time, some features don't work, but it's the battery issue that caused me to stop using it.  Friend said you can use the same gizmo people use to recharge car batteries-  but I wonder if that'd cause the whole thing to blow up or catch fire.  
All I could find on Google was reference to motherboard-  so I'm already lost.  

2.  This is somewhat due to my habit of not taking anything out of the box til I'm ready to use it-  PC lasted a little over 5 months, by which time the warranty had expired.  Less than a week after I started using it the internal speaker quit, but no other signs that there was anything wrong. 
Turning it on goes to 'computer repair,' which fails, then goes to a bunch of blue rectangular boxes with various options.  Tried all options, nothing worked.  

3.  PC I used the longest-  the power button 'decided' to stop working.  Occasionally it did, but usually not.  When it did turn on and work for awhile, it'd usually shut itself off.  
It's the only PC that I can easily open and see inside, but I didn't notice anything loose.  

Are any of these issues something I can easily fix?  I hate to throw out computers, but they're taking up a lot of space.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 15, 2020)

For graphics  I have  GNU graphics management  and Pix on Linux mint. Nice and easy to use.
  I don't go for the real full business set ups I don't need those.
There are plenty of options out there.


----------

